# New doggie couture order ?



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I got my order which was some wooflink tops and a louisdog vest and some Susan lanci.
The louisdog small fits Millie perfectly so very pleased with that. The wooflink 2 is slightly baggy around her tummy and so next time I'm going to try and 1 hopefully it will be a nicer fit.
The Susan lanci collar fits perfectly however the harness came in the wrong size and so I will put photos on of millie wearing the right size when it gets delivered.


Millie in the car with mamma








Action shot of Darcy trying to scare millie haha!


Everyone playing in the garden 


Gucci sunbathing


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Millie looks so cute in all her new things. I especially love the cupcake mon tank and I love how the SL collar matches the donut top perfect !! 

love the puppy pics too. 

awww, too bad she sent the wrong size harness... I hope it doesn't take too long for her to get you a replacement one


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Millie looks so cute in all her new things. I especially love the cupcake mon tank and I love how the SL collar matches the donut top perfect !!
> 
> love the puppy pics too.
> 
> awww, too bad she sent the wrong size harness... I hope it doesn't take too long for her to get you a replacement one


thankyou hunny she does look like a real cutie, the cupcakemon tank fits the best and she is really comfortable in it. she wore it under the pretty pet coat that I got from meoshia today. 
I love the perfect pink colour glad I went with it, I chose puppy pink and French lavender in my next order.
Melissa was really nice about it she apologised and said she contacted the designer to rush the new harness and also said she was going to send me a gift for the inconvenience. bless her heart, she is lovely.
are you waiting on any orders at the minute?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> thankyou hunny she does look like a real cutie, the cupcakemon tank fits the best and she is really comfortable in it. she wore it under the pretty pet coat that I got from meoshia today.
> I love the perfect pink colour glad I went with it, I chose puppy pink and French lavender in my next order.
> Melissa was really nice about it she apologised and said she contacted the designer to rush the new harness and also said she was going to send me a gift for the inconvenience. bless her heart, she is lovely.
> are you waiting on any orders at the minute?


I love the perfect pink color too. I have that one for Ellie in the sparkly style ( forgot the name of it . lol ) . 
I will be ordering a puppy pink color for Ellie when I place my next order. I been wanting that color for a long time. 
Melissa is a sweetheart. that's one of the reasons I love to order from DC. we get really good customer service. awww, cant wait to see what she sends you for a gift . 

yes, I have one DC order from the very last sale. its the Wow padding dress for Minnie in Red, and the LD terry dress in pink for Ellie. 

also, I have an order that I think i'll get today from Pariero for the Kawaii tees and dresses for Minnie and for Ellie 

and a doggie tag from Etsy should be on its way to me too. 

and one little summer dress for Ellie I got from Ebay at a real bargain price


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I love the perfect pink color too. I have that one for Ellie in the sparkly style ( forgot the name of it . lol ) .
> I will be ordering a puppy pink color for Ellie when I place my next order. I been wanting that color for a long time.
> Melissa is a sweetheart. that's one of the reasons I love to order from DC. we get really good customer service. awww, cant wait to see what she sends you for a gift .
> 
> ...



what you going to order in puppy pink? I got the puppy pink nouveau bow, puppy pink tissavel fur coat and the tiffis gift tail bow collar.
yeah I was impressed by the way she dealt with it it only took her ten minutes to get in touch which was great. 
ah I ordered the wow padding dress too in the cream though not the red but unfortunately once I sent the order Melissa replied and said it was out of stock in the size I needed so I changed it for the lofty collar and the wizard of oz collar. 
ellie is going to look gorgeous in the pink LD terry dress I was going to get it too but decided on the LD frill top instead.
im looking forward to see a thread including photos of your pariero order? as ive never ordered pariero before so id like to see some more of it before I do.
I was looking at some dog tags on etsy too I found a lovely one with a blue dangling stone it was beautiful I also got a Mohawk hoodie from etsy I should receive it soon.
I love finding deals on ebay! I actually came across two plain SL harnesses for really cheap in size TC for like £10!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

The items are too cute. I will login to the site and start shopping. Love the collars


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

2chimomma said:


> The items are too cute. I will login to the site and start shopping. Love the collars



glad you like them, they are lovely. im addicted to the website haha, im already back on it adding things to my wishlist!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> what you going to order in puppy pink? I got the puppy pink nouveau bow, puppy pink tissavel fur coat and the tiffis gift tail bow collar.
> yeah I was impressed by the way she dealt with it it only took her ten minutes to get in touch which was great.
> ah I ordered the wow padding dress too in the cream though not the red but unfortunately once I sent the order Melissa replied and said it was out of stock in the size I needed so I changed it for the lofty collar and the wizard of oz collar.
> ellie is going to look gorgeous in the pink LD terry dress I was going to get it too but decided on the LD frill top instead.
> ...


I want to get Ellie a collar in Puppy pink. it will be either the twisted whiskers, the nouveau bow one or the tailbow one ... ( I haven't decided yet . lol ).

I love the color red on Minnie so that was my first choice. Did you see the Wow padding pants coat ? that one they probably have in the size you want and they have it in a pretty beige color too. 
i'll try to post pics when I get the Pariero. it may be a few days or so though... not sure but I will post pics for sure


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I want to get Ellie a collar in Puppy pink. it will be either the twisted whiskers, the nouveau bow one or the tailbow one ... ( I haven't decided yet . lol ).
> 
> I love the color red on Minnie so that was my first choice. Did you see the Wow padding pants coat ? that one they probably have in the size you want and they have it in a pretty beige color too.
> i'll try to post pics when I get the Pariero. it may be a few days or so though... not sure but I will post pics for sure


I hadn't actually saw the padding pants coat, but just googled and saw it on funnyfur, it is gorgeous im going to see if its available on DC and add it to my wishlist and get it on m next order if its there.
its hard to chose isn't it haha, I was surprised how small the 'big' bow collar was for some reason I was expecting it to be abit bigger.
also you know the post you made earlier with the things your selling, have you uploaded everything on that thread or are you selling other things?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I hadn't actually saw the padding pants coat, but just googled and saw it on funnyfur, it is gorgeous im going to see if its available on DC and add it to my wishlist and get it on m next order if its there.
> its hard to chose isn't it haha, I was surprised how small the 'big' bow collar was for some reason I was expecting it to be abit bigger.
> also you know the post you made earlier with the things your selling, have you uploaded everything on that thread or are you selling other things?


here is the link for the Wow padding pants coat on DC ( it also comes in a pretty blues color ) 


Doggie Couture Shop

it was hard to decide which one I wanted for Minnie but I chose the wow padding dress cause I love red on Minnie the best of all colors. but, the style of the wow padding pants is so gorgeous. I just love it !!! 

I have a big bow collar too . I would of thought the bow would of been bigger too. so , I wont get anymore big bow or crystal rocks or plain collars cause Ellie has a lot of neck hair and they don't show up as nice as the ones with the bigger bows.

the thread with the xxs rrc things, I probably have some more xxs rrc to add. 
I also have some xs rrc things too and some boys xs and xxs rrc. 

I think that's about it for now that I am going to add. 
I know i'm holding the LD bunny hoodie for you. I can hold it as long as you'd like.... I just don't think I can get to looking thru all my other LD things . maybe I can look some more later next week but, I don't have much. its just things I bought for Latte that were size S and Ellie is an XS. Most everything was all in ones though


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> here is the link for the Wow padding pants coat on DC ( it also comes in a pretty blues color )
> 
> 
> Doggie Couture Shop
> ...



thankyou ive added the padding pants coat onto my wish list, I love both colours but I would go for the cream. 
I don't think I will get more big bows either, maybe just stick with the bigger options as millies neck hair is the same as ellies. 
I will wait till next week once you've looked through your LD size S things as its likely I would like them. its no rush though just let me know when you get round to it


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

2chimomma said:


> The items are too cute. I will login to the site and start shopping. Love the collars


Make sure to upload pics when your order comes!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> thankyou ive added the padding pants coat onto my wish list, I love both colours but I would go for the cream.
> I don't think I will get more big bows either, maybe just stick with the bigger options as millies neck hair is the same as ellies.
> I will wait till next week once you've looked through your LD size S things as its likely I would like them. its no rush though just let me know when you get round to it


ok... I know I have this one in size S , too big for Ellie and too small for Minnie 



http://www.funnyfur.com/louisdog-bibbidi-sweater-set.aspx


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > thankyou ive added the padding pants coat onto my wish list, I love both colours but I would go for the cream.
> ...


What colour, black or blue?
Please say blue!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> What colour, black or blue?
> Please say blue!


yep. It is the blue one. I have the blue one in size S that I will sell, and I have an XS for Ellie but they only had the black in her size :-(. its still cute though. 
I have to look for the scarf . I have it , I think its on a hanger though. I will find it by next week


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > What colour, black or blue?
> ...


Great that will be perfect for winter with the hoodie I'm buying off you too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Great that will be perfect for winter with the hoodie I'm buying off you too


yay ! glad you found something else... i'll let you know when I find the matching scarf. and will keep looking for the size S LD things


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> yay ! glad you found something else... i'll let you know when I find the matching scarf. and will keep looking for the size S LD things


that's great thanks so much looking forward to see what other S LD you have


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe! I love everything on Millie. Pink is definitely her color. The chihuahua tee and big bow collar are my favorite. Miss Millie is such a great little model. What a spoiled girl!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe! I love everything on Millie. Pink is definitely her color. The chihuahua tee and big bow collar are my favorite. Miss Millie is such a great little model. What a spoiled girl!


She really does suit pink  
I'm so happy with it all, just looking forward to getting the correct size harness. She does like to pose for photos haha, as soon as I put her clothes on and move all the cushions she it's in her spot and waits for me to get the camera it's so cute. 
Are you waiting on any other orders now?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe! I love everything on Millie. Pink is definitely her color. The chihuahua tee and big bow collar are my favorite. Miss Millie is such a great little model. What a spoiled girl!


Also what do you think of the wooflink donut tank? I remember you saying you didn't order it so wondered if you liked it


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> I got my order which was some wooflink tops and a louisdog vest and some Susan lanci.
> The louisdog small fits Millie perfectly so very pleased with that. The wooflink 2 is slightly baggy around her tummy and so next time I'm going to try and 1 hopefully it will be a nicer fit.
> The Susan lanci collar fits perfectly however the harness came in the wrong size and so I will put photos on of millie wearing the right size when it gets delivered.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I got my order which was some wooflink tops and a louisdog vest and some Susan lanci.
> ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I got my order which was some wooflink tops and a louisdog vest and some Susan lanci.
> ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Also what do you think of the wooflink donut tank? I remember you saying you didn't order it so wondered if you liked it



The donut top looks really pretty on Millie. My fave colors would be the pink one and purple.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm in love with that Gucci sunbathing pic! ❤❤❤. Are all of your Luis the same size? I'm in awe of their tiny cutness😍


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm in love with that Gucci sunbathing pic! ❤❤❤. Are all of your Luis the same size? I'm in awe of their tiny cutness😍


She does love to sunbathe, same as millie sometimes when we have the patio doors open because it's hot I will look outside to find millie relaxing on my sun lounger haha will have to snap a photo the next time she does it! I'm guessing you meant pups the same size? If so yeah around the same size. 
I will weigh them today and see exactly what they are. Did you decide to get the WL grey joy hoodie x


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Beautiful!! Millie is becoming such a fashion diva. Love all her new stuff. I especially love how the SL collar matches the WL donut top so well. Millie looks great in all of it. 

I'm so glad DC can ship to you.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Beautiful!! Millie is becoming such a fashion diva. Love all her new stuff. I especially love how the SL collar matches the WL donut top so well. Millie looks great in all of it.
> 
> I'm so glad DC can ship to you.


she really is, and she loves the attention too  she says thankyou im happy you like all my new things! 
im really happy DC ship to the uk aswel, as its not usually as easy as it is with Melissa. she says she will add certain items from other brands for me which I think it great service!
are you waiting on receiving any orders at the moment?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou sweetie the donut topping does match perfectly with the bow collar.
> ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that's great to know about the international shipping from DC, I might give it a go, I just wish the Aussie dollar wasn't so low right now. *sob* I really like the colour you got in the Donut Tank and would like to get Satine the lavender one. It's hard because it gets so hot here that I can really only justify things for Winter but some of the Summer things like the Wooflink Pineapple tank are so cute.
> ...


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> > you should try it but wait until she has a 35% off sale then you can get some great deals, I think satine would look lovely in lavender. I went for the hair bow in lavender will probably attach it to a collar I already have of duchess can have it when her adult coat comes in. I have the WL pineapple top coming I will show you it once it comes. I saw your post im loving the range he has!
> ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Kismet said:
> ...


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh she looks beautiful in her pink bb, how funny that she knows it.  Carolina has the white one too, I think the white one looks really fresh and summery.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Oh she looks beautiful in her pink bb, how funny that she knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The baby pink is a little small for her now though, she's on the last hole on that one so she doesn't use it anymore. 
I'm excited for the pineapple vest to come hoping ota a nice fit because millie prefers tanks out of everything


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pics of the Pet it Mohawk hoodie soon plz!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Pics of the Pet it Mohawk hoodie soon plz!


Absolutely will do it today sweetie


----------

